# Battery Case



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

What do you use to carry your batteries back and forth in ?


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

There are plenty of choices out there,pro-match has battery cases as do several other companies.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Gene said:


> What do you use to carry your batteries back and forth in ?


i use them black boxes that promatch or fukuyama or orion have.. but the best one for me is using a plastic tackle shelf/box, lining the bottom with thin foam you get from the craft shop, and the sides... well ill take pics tonight.. hard to explain... =)


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Well hurry with the photos, I want to see.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I like the one from Integy. It is taller then the other case's so if space is a problem go with the box's form Promatch

http://integy.automated-shops.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/st_prod.html?p_prodid=1427&p_catid=15&sid=4wSJJh1FjMG297X-00105413760.07

http://www.promatchracing.com/battacc.htm#Battery%20Cases


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

The ProMatch cases are nice, but my problem was that when I ordered one from them (couldn't get it from my LHS, etc.), the shipping/handling costs just KILLED me! I don't remember exactly, but it was something like $10 for a $19 dollar case... I needed it, so I paid, but I won't do it again!


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

I use the GM Racing one.. I found the same thing with promatch on the shipping... The shipping was $9 for the slowest possible shipment>> then the next fastest 2 day select the shipping was more than the case cost...LOL I never thought to see what next day would have been... LOL


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

only problems with them smaller boxes, they are really made for people who don't keep their wire/connectors soldered on.. otherwise its a tight fit.

ill take pics.. i swear.. i got side tracked.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Trixter said:


> Well hurry with the photos, I want to see.


 









the batteries dont move side to side, nor when the top is closed do they move. as you can see.. i notched the foam, so i could stick the wires in.

... and yes those are 2400's nicads. those still kick major butt and are great for practice and qualifying in stock. 

RCMits


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

tfrahm said:


> The ProMatch cases are nice, but my problem was that when I ordered one from them (couldn't get it from my LHS, etc.), the shipping/handling costs just KILLED me! I don't remember exactly, but it was something like $10 for a $19 dollar case... I needed it, so I paid, but I won't do it again!


i wonder who sells teh "generic" version of those cases, since orion, promatch, fukuyama, trinity, etc.. all sell them...


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

*battery case*

I recently bought an organizer box from Wal-Mart that works very well. Was in the fishing tackle box section. Cost less than $5. It doesn't have a brand name or part # or anything molded into it, and the sticker is long gone.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

the ones like integy seelsare pistol cases.. go to a local gun store and ask to see there cases.. you have to cut the foam yourself but there like 4-6 bucks.. they even sell larger ones that are nice for chargers ect..


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

corally has a sweet arse battery case..and they also sell a multi purpose case that carries packs and motors. 

trinity had/has a nice battery case as well as a nice motor case.


----------

